# Need a CPU for 50000



## tamalsen (Sep 1, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Watching HD movies, future proof gaming and using Adobe Premier pro
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes
3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 50,000
4. Planning to overclock?
A:No
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Triple boot system with WinXP Black, Win 7 Premium and Fedora
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500gb or 1tb
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:19 inch 1440x900 but i will upgrade to a 24 inch 1920x1080 monitor in a year
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:Yes
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: In a month
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:YES
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Any company which has a very bad servicing track record
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kolkata
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I will salvage my hard disks from my old system, which makes for 2 hard disks (1x1tb=1x500gb) So i will need an smps which can handle 3 hard disks in total, preferably 4(for future upgrading) along with graphics cards and it should also have a steady flow to handle usb connected wi fi devices( i had a bad experience where every time the wi fi dongle was connected my system would restart). I already have the monitor, speakers, ups, keyboard and mouse, i only need the CPU. Another thing, AMD has effectively shut down ATI(declared day before yesterday) so i am wondering how much servicing i will get if i get ATI graphics card. I have no fascination of Intel and AMD has served me quite well...so go right ahead and suggest any rig you guys feel like


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2010)

tamalsen said:


> Another thing, AMD has effectively shut down ATI(declared day before yesterday) so i am wondering how much servicing i will get if i get ATI graphics card.


No, AMD hasn't "shut-down ATi." They have just rebranded it as AMD. In simple words, ATi Radeon has become AMD Radeon.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055t - 10k
Motherboard - _*Suggestions from others*_
Gskill 2x2GB - 5.4k
Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 - 12k
Corsair VX550w - 4.8k
NZXT M59 - 4k
WD Black 500 GB - 3.2k
DVD RW - 1k

Total - 40.4k without motherboard. So budget permitting, you can also go for X6 1090t at 14-15k

I'd say X6 would be future proof.
HDDs consume 8-10w power, so they don't matter much as far as power consumption is concerned. But yes, they do heat up a lot. So get some external HDD for expansion in future. Don't put in too many inside.

ATI was a company manufacturing graphics cores. AMD had acquired it 4 years back but continued using the ATI brand name. But now it will use AMD brand name and will stop ATI. SO it's just a name change. No effect for consumers


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> AMD Phenom II X6 1055t - 10k
> Motherboard - _*Suggestions from others*_ *MSI 890GXM G65 -** 7k*
> * Kingston 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz -4.5 k*
> Nvidia *Zotac* Geforce GTX 460 *1GB*- *14k*
> ...



ATi used o be a graphics card and AMD chipset maker before AMD bought it 4 years ago. They thought that the *brand name* ATi is very popular so they should leave it alone for the time being. Now, they're just changing ATi to AMD as a brand name.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok to all of you guys at tdf.
I have a question.
When an op wants a 'futerproof' pc, is it recommended to put 'futerproof'-ment before performance?
Cuz the way i see it, i can 'help' build a pc that has better performance,but lacks a bit of futerproofin.

Here is what I am saying.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 8k
(honestly,dont laugh.)
Motherboard - MSI-890 GXM-G65 @ 7.1 (not sure if such mobo even exists or not.)
Gskill 2x2GB - 5.4k
GPU - 5870 @ 16 (any brand.)
FPS SAGA II 500 W or better @ 3+0.5k
NZXT M59 - 4k
WD Black 500 GB - 3.2k
DVD RW - 1k

total...48.2

please,complaints,abuses, & rotten tomatoes gladly accepted.
I made this rig keeping the gaming in mind.
& 2k can b added at aftermarket cooler if the op wants to oc later in future.

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Yea,the mobo does exist.
& is 460 at 14k?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ if only gaming & "futureproof", its perfect one. but when you add those productivity apps, a 6 core better.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

is it 5870 @16k?
or is it 5850?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 2, 2010)

Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7k
Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit @ 6k
Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 14k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 4.5k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.8k
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6k

Total - 48.5k


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
> MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7k
> Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit @ 6k
> Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 14k
> ...



Pl also suggest a suitable UPS.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> is it 5870 @16k?
> or is it 5850?




oh yea.so sorry.


----------



## tamalsen (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to add another point...although this is a matter of topping on the cake, not an absolute requirement. I have recently been reading about the hackintosh project and my understanding is that hackintosh and snow leopard actually works with limited hardware. Any idea if the the systems being suggested here would be compatible with a hackintosh installation?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 2, 2010)

^^  nothing is like hackintosh. It is macintosh (Mac) when u hack it, it becomes hackintosh... In here hacking means running that mac os (snow leopard) on an unsupported hardware that is any hardware other then Mac itself.. 

to clear more

 Mac = iMac = Apple


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2010)

Just use Windows on your machine. Don't expect an Operating System which isn't made for your machine to work. Thats it.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok i have one more question.
Why is 1055t placed below 955/965 on tomshardware.
Also, i Checked at anandtech, & obviously the 1055 overpowers the phenom x4, but by a really very small margin.
So i was jus wondering that if the x6 is worth 2.5k more than x4 for a bit increase in performance.
My deepest apologise if I am annoying anybody up here.


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2010)

^ You aren't annoying anyone.  Its because X4 955 and 965 are slightly better for gaming with their 4 cores as most games don't utilize anything more than that. X6 1055T is way better for tasks like renderring, compiling etc. which make use of the two additional cores.


----------



## tamalsen (Sep 3, 2010)

hi guys,
thanks for the wonderful suggestions. I have one other question-
i see that most of you are suggesting a lot of money to be spent on the graphics card, not that i disagree with it. I am just wondering, what would be the tradeoff, if i got the 1090t processor instead of the 1055t, and to compensate i got a slightly lower graphics card? how much performance would be affected? the 1090t processor has a significant performance boost and i am just thinking, would it make more sense to spend more money on getting a better processor and ram(6gb) and then splurge on the graphics a month or two later. Although i suspect that 6 gb ram will be overkill at this point, and i can always add another 2 gigs into another slot later. One last thing- everyone is suggesting only a 550 w smps. Is that really enough?? i mean i am using a cooler master 600w smps for 2 hard disks, one graphics card, motherboard processor and a dvd writer and it still seems to crop up poor power distribution issues every now and then. Considering that the new system would have 3 internal hard disks, one graphics card and a firewire capture card along with a dvddrive would 550 w be enough?


----------



## ico (Sep 3, 2010)

tamalsen said:


> One last thing- everyone is suggesting only a  550 w smps. Is that really enough?? i mean i am using a cooler master  600w smps for 2 hard disks, one graphics card, motherboard processor and  a dvd writer and it still seems to crop up poor power distribution  issues every now and then. Considering that the new system would have 3  internal hard disks, one graphics card and a firewire capture card along  with a dvddrive would 550 w be enough?


^ The Cooler Master 600w SMPS you are talking about is most probably Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus and it SUCKS. Basically, don't go for any Cooler Master PSU. The ones which you get easily are all crap.

Just get the Corsair vx550. It is the best and people here know what they are saying. You judge a PSU by its efficiency; not on what the company advertises.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 3, 2010)

yep, although VX550 is sufficient for you, if for any reason you want to get a better PSU (may be for a possible future upgrade to SLI/crossfire) then look at the corsair TX or HX series. Cooler Master PSUs aren't good at all (the retailer's might disagree, don't listen to them)
And It's better to get 1055. 1090 will throw your config off budget and won't be a very big advantage in gaming (coz you'll have to downgrade the gfx card). Better OC your proccy to 3 Ghz, i think that will be ok on stock HSF


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2010)

^^ turbo will OC the proccy to 3Ghz+. but best is to OC the processor to 3.2-3.4Ghz keeping turbo off.


----------



## tamalsen (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the solid advice guys. Two things i noticed about the motherboard-
it supports only 1333 mhz for ddr3 ram (more if it is overclocked) i am not sure what this means, considering i would be buying the recommended 1600 mhz ram.
Secondly- the motherboard comes equipped with ati graphics, I am just wondering if coupling ati inbuilt graphics along with an nvidia card will cause some unforeseen issues or not. Since amd owns ati, would it make more sense to go for an all AMD ATI setup?  Also, this is a DirectX 10.1 board. Any native DirectX11 boards in a similar budget out there? Or is that not necessary? Some of the reviews for the motherboard suggested that this series was good only if one intended to have a crossfire setup. Any cross fire alternatives in terms of the graphics card mentioned?  One last annoying question- the msi website does not list firewire as a feature on this motherboard. Could anyone verify that? One last thing- this is a micro atx form factor board, any full form factor equivalent of this?
I apologize beforehand if i am asking too many questions, i guess i am trying to find the best possible setup with futureproofing, stability and raw power as the main concerns. In that regard if by increasing my budget by 4-5000 might allow me some more range, i would rather do that. 


I also saw that most reviews of the zotac graphics card loved it, although they said that it wasnt much of an performance improvement over the 768mb version. What do you suggest?


----------



## ico (Sep 4, 2010)

well, you can just run your 1600Mhz RAM at 1333Mhz. There will not be any problem.  Anyways, there is not much of a performance difference between 1333Mhz and 1600Mhz, imho.

No, there won't be any problem while using an nVidia card on your AMD chipset motherboard. It won't really matter whether your on-board graphics supports DirectX 10.1 or 11 as the graphic card which you will buy already supports DirectX 11.

Yes, the motherboard doesn't have a FireWire port but the question is, who uses it? Hardly anyone. USB is universally used. The motherboard which you have chosen MSI 890GXM-G65 is actually the best for future-proofing as it supports both SATA 3.0 and USB 3.0.



tamalsen said:


> I also saw that most reviews of the zotac graphics card loved it, although they said that it wasnt much of an performance improvement over the 768mb version. What do you suggest?


2GB isn't needed. Just get Zotac GeForce GTX460 1GB. Its available for 13,000 over I also saw that most reviews of the zotac graphics card loved it, although they said that it wasnt much of an performance improvement over the 768mb version. What do you suggest?[/QUOTE]  2GB isn't needed. Just get Zotac GeForce GTX460 1GB. Its available for 13,000 over here. [url=*www.theitwares.com/zotac-geforce-fermi-256bit-gddr5-express-hdcp-ready-support-video-card-p-909.html]TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card"]here.[/URL]


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7k
2*2GB Kingston/G.skill/Transcend 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM @ 5.2k
Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 13k
WD Caviar Black 500GB Hard Disk @ 3.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.8k
Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet @ 2.6k
DVD Writer @ 1k

Total - 46.3k

u still hv a some money left. u can squeeze in a good UPS or go for any of Ati HD 5850 or phenom x6 1090t.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2010)

tamalsen said:


> Thanks for the solid advice guys. Two things i noticed about the motherboard-
> it supports only 1333 mhz for ddr3 ram (more if it is overclocked) i am not sure what this means, considering i would be buying the recommended 1600 mhz ram.



1333Mhz is the official ram speed supported by AMD & Intel (1066Mhz for X58). install 1600 or 2400Mhz will only result in clocking down the ram to 1333Mhz speed. it can be made to run at 1600Mhz by fiddling a bit in BIOS like upping the memory multiplier, if the board gives that option. or you can always overclock your processor to make the ram run at 1600Mhz.



tamalsen said:


> Any native DirectX11 boards in a similar budget out there?



no DX11 board launched yet. maybe Sandy Bridges or Fusion will bring DX11 board to market. but as you getting a discrete graphics so you shouldn't give any care to it.



tamalsen said:


> Some of the reviews for the motherboard suggested that this series was good only if one intended to have a crossfire setup



don't follow a review by hard. follow reviews only to:

1. know OC potential of a board/processor/graphics card.
2. build quality of the parts. or if they have heating issue or makes sound.
3. features the board carries. 

don't go by their words like "best for Xfire". cause its personal choice. some reviewers may like having Xfire in the AMD flagship 890FX from Asus Crosshair IV Formula/Extreme. some maybe interested in going for MSI 870X Fusion, coupling an AMD + Nvidia card. whereas some will go with cheapest Xfire solution available in market. also do note, the temperature noted by reviewers are done in open table top + ~20degree C (AC cooled) so when you buy parts take it 10degree higher, considering Indian condition. well i went too far away from topic in discuss 



tamalsen said:


> Any cross fire alternatives in terms of the graphics card mentioned?



2 * HD5670 512Mb. but you'll be in big loss. stick to 1 card. either GTX460 1Gb or HD5850.



tamalsen said:


> One last thing- this is a micro atx form factor board, any full form factor equivalent of this?



stick to mATX. Full ATX looks good but hardly any added feature. or any feature that you can't find in this mATX board.



tamalsen said:


> I apologize beforehand if i am asking too many questions, i guess i am trying to find the best possible setup with futureproofing, stability and raw power as the main concerns. In that regard if by increasing my budget by 4-5000 might allow me some more range, i would rather do that.



best is to research well before buying. as you done the discussion well, so don't go by shopkeepers word. many members here fallen prey to those maniacs. get the parts you decided, even if they cost a bit more than similar or better looking parts.



tamalsen said:


> I also saw that most reviews of the zotac graphics card loved it, although they said that it wasnt much of an performance improvement over the 768mb version. What do you suggest?



check price difference between 1Gb GTX460 & HD5850 (cheapest one, avoid XFX). than make the decision.


----------



## tamalsen (Sep 6, 2010)

hey guys, 
again, many thanks for the great suggestions- i read in an article that intel would be slashing prices and releasing their 6 core equivalent in october end?  If that is the case, would it make sense to wait out for an intel setup? One small question- i was looking into individual cpu benchmark scores, and saw that inspite of being 6 cores, the amds were getting lower scores than some i7 processors, one of which is similarly priced to the 1090t. Is this because the benchmarks couldnt properly gauge a 6 core system or actual performance issues? 

Would i see any major improvements if i used more than 4 gbs of ram? If so, would it make sense to use 4 x 2 gb or 2x 4 gb models? Keep in mind, i would be using the system for edit true hd editing without downconversion, among other things. One request- could you guys just humor me and suggest an atx motherboard as an alternative to the micro atx? Many thanks in advance..

Out of curiosity, has anyone here tried setting up their own homemade render farm?

On a lighter note, i thought of looking into mac pros cause the great setup would not only give me windows and mac, but Final Cut suite..Alas, it is insanely expensive. around 3 lakh for a good pro setup. Anyone want my kidneys?


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 6, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> stick to mATX. Full ATX looks good but hardly any added feature. or any feature that you can't find in this mATX board.


Yes feature wise they are almost same. But I like ATX because of their array of expansion slots. An extra PCI card on a mATX board chokes the free air supply to the Graphx card cooler, but no such problem in ATX since you can maintain a large gap between them.



tamalsen said:


> Anyone want my kidneys?


Yup, I need both of them, that too for free! I am in need of some hard cash myself for my system and in no mood for selling mine.


----------



## tamalsen (Sep 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, I cant give out my kidneys for free! Okay guys, please suggest me an atx motherboard and suggestions about the pros and cons of 8 gb ram. And of course if anyone could explain to me about the i7 scores being better inspite of amd having more cores, i would be very grateful.


----------



## tamalsen (Sep 9, 2010)

guys please suggest an atx motherboard and the ram issue...i am willing to increase my budget...my old system conked off..i need to buy it right now.


----------



## ico (Sep 9, 2010)

tamalsen said:


> And of course if anyone could explain to me about the i7 scores being better inspite of amd having more cores, i would be very grateful.


Please check out *this* and *this* for more information. You have to compare the Phenom II X6 1090t with the Core i7 920/930 as they are the ones which are priced approximately the same. Core i7 975 and 980X are priced around 50k.


----------



## tamalsen (Sep 9, 2010)

so what motherboard should i get if i go for 5850? msi 890 is for nvidia, and what motherboard for ati 5850?? & any suggestions about getting more ram?
3x2gb
or
4x2gb
or
2x4gb?? please suggest asap...on the way to the shop right now.


----------



## ico (Sep 9, 2010)

tamalsen said:


> so what motherboard should i get if i go for 5850? msi 890 is for nvidia, and what motherboard for ati 5850?? & any suggestions about getting more ram?
> 3x2gb
> or
> 4x2gb
> ...


2*2GB is enough.

For single graphic card, you don't have to characterize motherboards. They work in every motherboard having a PCIe slot. It only matters when you are looking for SLi or Crossfire.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

tamalsen said:


> so what motherboard should i get if i go for 5850? msi 890 is for nvidia, and what motherboard for ati 5850?? & any suggestions about getting more ram?
> 3x2gb
> or
> 4x2gb
> ...



as ico already said
its nothing like that "this mobo" suits ati/nvidia

u can happily go for this mobo and add any gfx card


----------



## tamalsen (Sep 11, 2010)

hi guys, i got the system...everything is the same, except i got a 6 gb(3x2gb) gskill ripjaws ram kit, powercolor ati radeon 5850 card, and a 750w corsair smps(i will be adding some more stuff later so the extra power will be used). many thanks to you guys. i am facing a very odd problem- when i try to install any os, the system just keeps going into a reboot loop. have tried win xp, win7 & ubuntu with the same results. i have tried removing the graphics card, and using only one ram stick & each time i got the same reboot loop. PLEASE HELP ME OUT!


----------



## tamalsen (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok problem solved. The issue was because the motherboard bios was unable to recognize the processor. A bios update was necessary. Guys, beware of this. MSI discourages people from trying m flash to update the bios because it fries motherboards. And you will need to update the bios to 1.7. Read up about making a pen drive bootable and then using it to update the bios!


----------

